

Tinder privacy issues - shakedko
http://www.shakedos.com/2013/Nov/23/tinder-privacy-issues.html

======
seppo0010
Having people name, approximate location and a couple of likes you share it is
usually enough to yield a small list of candidates. With the photos is easy to
find the actual person.

And that is not something Tinder can fix, since that is a product
vulnerability.

------
gcr
Tinder could just remove the facebook profile ID from the fields they return
for each user, couldn't they? This might be a simple fix.

~~~
joshguthrie
Tech-wise, this would imply using a secondary ID to uniquely identify their
users. A simple fix, yes, just that it's often a better way to rely on a
third-party's ID when you use said third-party's auth system.

~~~
gcr
Mmm. Good point -- maintaining a separate mapping is harder to implement and
can lead to preformance issues. I think I see why they did it the way they did
now.

~~~
joshguthrie
Not really harder or bad performance-wise, like esrauch said you can just hash
it or anything to get a custom unique value. It's just that to most devs, the
first idea will be "I need a unique ID and FB already gives me one, why roll
out something else?".

------
joshfraser
Google's search by image pretty much removes all privacy if you've publicly
used a picture elsewhere on the web.

